# Monark Super Deluxe, ladies bike



## MTn8ive (Aug 28, 2009)

I would like to determine the value of the bike.  I would also like to find a decal set for this ladies bike.  Can someone help me determine this?  I have attached a before photo.  Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2009)

A nice one of these recently sold on the auction site for about $500 (shipping was another $100). There is one currently listed, with I believe, a start bid of about $450. Both of these bikes are in considerably better shape than yours though although I saw one a month or so ago in slightly better shape sell for about $300 but $100 of that was shipping. Check bicyclebones on teh auction site for the decals.


----------



## MTn8ive (Aug 28, 2009)

*Monarch Super Deluxe*

When this bike is totally restored, painted, new decals, and chrome plated, with new tires what would it be worth then?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Just my opinion but the only way I would sink that kind of money into this bike is if I were going to keep it and not worry about the value. The truth is if you did all that, unless you are capable of first class paint and do your own plating, you will have far more in it than you can get out of it. I wouldn't consider this a particlarly rare model especially as a girls bike. If this were an Elgin Miss America then I may go the distance. Chrome alone will probably set you back more than you can get for it. On top of that the economy, at this time, is not very supportive of these types of discretionary purchases. If your intent is to sell then I say sell "as is" or part it out. The rack, headlight, chainguard, and some other parts will fit the boys bike and may be worth more than the bike as a whole. I would think you could get $150-200 either way. If your unsure and may want to keep it then clean it up, service it, and ride the heck out of it! Jus my 2c though.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 29, 2009)

The same can be said about mens bikes also.


----------



## spook1s (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought I would pull this one out of the backfiles.... there seems to be some new interest in Monark Super Deluxe girl's bikes.

Mrs. White, notice the different shape of the rear rack. Also this pic gives you an idea of front light, fork, etc...


----------



## mrs.white (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you I have been noticing  the differences. So what kind of light and reflector would be on a non super D?


----------

